# Champion zero turn mower



## Nagodesi (Sep 13, 2007)

what do u guys think of the Champion zero turn mower to cut under 3 acres of grass 20hp with 50 inch blade? Does anyone know if I can attach a seeder or de-thatcher to this unit?



Niraj:homereat:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

SIMPLICITY- THE BEST I EVER KNOWN I will let you know what I think ASAP


----------

